# Penn 535 GS MAG



## bobbl (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo, ich verkaufe eine Rarität, die ich mir mal eingebildet habe zu brauchen.
Die Rolle wurde ganze zweimal genutzt.

Bei dem Schmuckstück handelt es sich um eine Penn GS Rolle, die mit einer Magnetbremse versehen wurde. Ich habe sie damals aus GB kommen lassen, da man hier kaum größere Brandungsmultis verkaufte.

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand, der Interesse hat und die arme Rolle mal ans Meer bringt.


----------

